# Grapes in containers



## askins3097 (Aug 25, 2018)

Does or has anyone successfully grown grapes in containers? What about indoors? Is it worth the effort? I did find some info online that says they will grow well in greenhouses. I don’t have a greenhouse, but I have a bright, open foyer inside and some patio space outside, as well as some extra vines that aren’t planted. It kind of has the wheels turning but I wanted to hear some first hand experience before I spend money on a big decorative pot and waste time. I don’t really care about the fruit and I’m not trying to grow a bunch. It’d just be one or two for decoration.


----------



## CK55 (Aug 26, 2018)

askins3097 said:


> Does or has anyone successfully grown grapes in containers? What about indoors? Is it worth the effort? I did find some info online that says they will grow well in greenhouses. I don’t have a greenhouse, but I have a bright, open foyer inside and some patio space outside, as well as some extra vines that aren’t planted. It kind of has the wheels turning but I wanted to hear some first hand experience before I spend money on a big decorative pot and waste time. I don’t really care about the fruit and I’m not trying to grow a bunch. It’d just be one or two for decoration.


I would say they do not.


----------



## Masbustelo (Aug 26, 2018)

It could be gone: But note that the size of the root system is mirrored in the vine that you see. So the size of the pot would dictate the size of the vine.


----------



## marquettematt (Aug 26, 2018)

I wouldn't just because of all the complications. It is possible. I've done indoor starts to plant outside but it was very rough and I didn't have much success.


----------



## treesaver (Aug 31, 2018)

I have grown a verona plant in a protein tub this spring. and summer. Like you, it was an extra plant I didn't have room for. It has done better than all it's kin that were planted in the vineyard. After my spraying incident, I have lost quite a few vines, and now I have to figure out how to get the tub off and plant where I have lost my other vines. Not going to be easy to handle!


----------



## BenK (Sep 15, 2018)

a lot of people do them in half barrels or similar. I tried it outside and it was killed either because the roots werent protected from cold (use a vine much hardier than your zone) because its above ground, or the spring blizzard we had killed it after it left dormancy. Not sure if Ill try it again in wisconsin.


----------



## askins3097 (Sep 16, 2018)

Well I finally got around to cleaning up my mess from starting my vineyard this year. I had 10 extra vines that had roots coming out of the bottom of their nursery pots and desperately needed transplanted. I planted some along the old fence that borders the neighbors property, one in the flower bed that I’ll get an ornamental trellis for, and these 3 I put in old planters I found in my shed. 2 are Sabrevois, 1 is a Frontenac. We’ll see what happens with them all I guess. I don’t think they would of done well in their small 6” nursery pots much longer. 

The potted vines will be an experiment. I’ll drag them inside my garage for the winter, along with all my cuttings that I started late. If I remember I’ll post an update next spring.


----------



## Karl (Sep 17, 2018)

To grow vines in a large planter would be tricky. Would have to still go through some type of dormancy period in a colder temperatures and the vines would probably have to be vinifera low vigor vines growing in poor soil. I am going to try this next spring using a soil composition of more than 50% sand, clay and potting soil the remainder so the vines don't over grow like they do in my yard (which is dirt/clay).


----------



## CK55 (Sep 25, 2018)

Karl said:


> To grow vines in a large planter would be tricky. Would have to still go through some type of dormancy period in a colder temperatures and the vines would probably have to be vinifera low vigor vines growing in poor soil. I am going to try this next spring using a soil composition of more than 50% sand, clay and potting soil the remainder so the vines don't over grow like they do in my yard (which is dirt/clay).


My vines are in sand. Which greatly limits vigor.


----------



## askins3097 (Mar 2, 2019)

Just a little update on this. I stored all my dormant potted vines in the far end of my unheated garage, by the garage doors, all winter. I watered them lightly one time. I just checked today and they’re all starting to push buds. So they survived over wintering in my garage. At least I know I can do that successfully lol. 

I think my Dad is going to take most of them for his house, but I’m still going to try to keep one or two alive in pots. As long as I remember I’ll post an update once in a while.


----------



## treesaver (Mar 3, 2019)

You must have better conditions where your at than I! It is three degrees right now at noon, central time, and the low tonight is forcast by the weather guessers to be -7! Nothing has even dreamt of pushing a bud yet this year! Coldest Feb I have seen in my 72 years!


----------



## askins3097 (Mar 4, 2019)

treesaver said:


> You must have better conditions where your at than I! It is three degrees right now at noon, central time, and the low tonight is forcast by the weather guessers to be -7! Nothing has even dreamt of pushing a bud yet this year! Coldest Feb I have seen in my 72 years!



It’s cold here too. Although my garage is unheated, it never drops below 45. These vines are getting a false sense of when it’s time to wake up, I think. My vines planted outside all looked good when I pruned them a couple weeks ago, but they’re nowhere near ready to bud yet.


----------



## treesaver (Mar 5, 2019)

My garage isn't as warm as yours. I have overwintered grapes in pots in past winters, and I have that verona vine in there now. It gets well below freezing in there, but I haven't lost any in the past. That seven below night the other day was the coldest night here this year. Don't know when I can start pruning, but I'm not wearing snow shoes to do it! lol


----------

